# Dekiti Tirsia Siradas Knife Drills



## dekiti (Apr 12, 2008)

I want to share with you a video on DTS knife drills.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Dwight McLemore (Apr 17, 2008)

Good Job !  I really like the application to the 'real-world' environment.  It's important to take this step away from the 'Dojo-Land' mentality.  Very refreshing.


Best
Dwight


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 27, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## dekiti (May 9, 2008)

Here his another DTS knife video


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 9, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## wanderingsoul (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm new to this site.

I'm loking for details on Kali Knife 6 count drill progression this includes Higot Hubud/Palusut flow/Numerada 

anyone know where i ca start?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2008)

What detailes are you looking for?

Mr. Tortal is in the States and teaching now (this weekend, in Buffalo)...is he coming near you?


----------

